# In the news..Women Protect Baby From Dog Attack



## sully5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Two German Shepherds.....hate these stories. Of course it is terrible when any dog bites, but just like with pitbulls, one bad dog story makes every dog of that breed a bad dog. I wonder if the Shih Tzu breed will be considered dangerous after biting the woman's face at Home Depot. Somehow I doubt it-the little dogs manage to get away with it!


Women protect baby from dog attack Haverhill EagleTribune.com, North Andover, MA


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well that is definitely not good.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I think what's terrible is that when these types of things happen, breed lovers rally around their breed rather than rally around the fact that two dogs went after innocent people walking a baby down the street.

Thank god these women held their ground despite being attacked, unlike the poor excuse for a mother here who ran out of her burning house PAST her childrens bedrooms, newborn and I think 4 y/o, and left the house.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Quote from the article:

"Adams said the dogs tore pieces of flesh from her lower right leg and from her friend's lower right leg. Adams said her wounds are still leaking blood through her bandages."










Heck! That dog sure did tear off a ton of flesh *sarcastic tone*

A comment someone left on the story:

"If they "threw" themselves over the baby and carriage they probably would have caused serious physical harm to the baby. I base this on the fact the fact that the lady in the picture is easily 300+lbs. That baby would have been flattened like a pancake!

In some countries people eat dogs. Maybe someone saw an afternoon snack, and the dog (justifiably) took exception and fought back. Just sayin,,,,"

I guess german shepherds are getting some support ???


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh good grief, how anyone can attack the people who are attacked (really, her weight?) is beyond me.

Have some compassion. The people are the victims here.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I think what's terrible is that when these types of things happen, breed lovers rally around their breed rather than rally around the fact that two dogs went after innocent people walking a baby down the street.
> 
> Thank god these women held their ground despite being attacked, unlike the poor excuse for a mother here who ran out of her burning house PAST her childrens bedrooms, newborn and I think 4 y/o, and left the house.


 
wait what?!?! What heck kind of mother would do that?!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> wait what?!?! What heck kind of mother would do that?!


No kidding!

edited to include a link: http://www.wave3.com/story/14512329/copy-2-children-critical-after-indianapolis-house-fire

might help explain some things


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I never trust any news source to give a fair representation of an event. Usually they just try to excite emotions and sway opinions.

I'm guessing their was a bit of embellishment in that story. N


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Quote from the article:
> 
> "Adams said the dogs tore pieces of flesh from her lower right leg and from her friend's lower right leg. Adams said her wounds are still leaking blood through her bandages."
> 
> ...


That's a dog bite?!?!?! I have a meaner looking gash on my leg from my cat scratching me the other day. 

Something doesn't sound right about this story. Maybe the "victims" are being opportunistic and trying to sue. Maybe the dogs just chased the women and nipped at their ankles and weren't really a threat.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

> Adams said the dogs tore pieces of flesh from her lower right leg and from her friend's lower right leg. Adams said her wounds are still leaking blood through her bandages.


I'm not defending the dogs here but let's not get carried away with the descriptive journalism. The injury pictured is presumably the worst one, it's a puncture wound, not a flesh wound, and that's a band-aid, not a bandage.
So really, the dogs punctured her skin and she required more than one band-aid.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

irongrl said:


> That's a dog bite?!?!?! I have a meaner looking gash on my leg from my cat scratching me the other day.
> 
> Something doesn't sound right about this story. Maybe the "victims" are being opportunistic and trying to sue. Maybe the dogs just chased the women and nipped at their ankles and weren't really a threat.


that sure doesn't looks like a bad dog bite. I too have had worse scratches from my cats. Sounds like the women are being a bit dramatic (if that truly is the worst of the damage).


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Aside from mocking the "bite"

Personally even if I was walking alone down the street and saw two loose GSDs running at me; I'd have to take a deep breath. I wouldn't know if they were same gender/littermates and really competitive; played with squeaky toys so if I got high pitched they would get excited....?

Think a baby knows how to keep his voice calm and modulated or does he sound like one of those evil squeak toys?

Granted the "bite" I don't take quite as serious as the Home Depot Shih Tzu from **** bite...but that's the way it works the littles ones are somehow allowed to behave in an unacceptable manner.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Since no one else mentioned it, I will.

Who does this?:

The person watching the dogs (not the dogs' owner) had left them unleashed, unfenced outside.

Now I am not blaming the victims or making excuses for the dogs' biting, but who does that???

She gets a crappy fine, but now these dogs have a bite history!

The dogs would not have a bite history if they did not bite, but still. 

When you leave your dogs in the care of someone else, the idea that the dogs would be running rampant is just unbelievable to me. 

How insane. 

That was a bite and I am sure it was painful, and the heavier the person, the longer it will take for a puncture in the calf to heel. Mine took a year and a half. But there was a whole lot more bruising and bleeding than that. But whatever. They should NEVER have been accosted by two GSDs for having the audacity to walk down the street. 

It may be true that their high voices, or even walking down the street, seeing the dogs and staring at them to see what they will do, might have contributed -- doesn't matter, the dogs were not protected by being properly contained, and this WILL most likely put GSDs on the list when this neighborhood wants to mess with BSL.

And this will be listed at two dogs and two incidents in the bite statistics. They look at how many bites per breed that require medical attention. Insurance companies see that, and then they want to put breeds on their list of dogs that they will not give property insurance for. 

So this is bad for all of us. Errrgh!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

When two GSDs run across the street and start to attack you and an infant it has to be terrifying. It doesn't matter if it was a nip, a bite or a scratch...

You guys aren't doing the breed any favors by trying to defend the dogs or by making fun of the women involved. The dogs never should have reacted that way to a non-threatening situation.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

sully5 said:


> Two German Shepherds.....hate these stories. Of course it is terrible when any dog bites, but just like with pitbulls, one bad dog story makes every dog of that breed a bad dog. I wonder if the Shih Tzu breed will be considered dangerous after biting the woman's face at Home Depot. Somehow I doubt it-the little dogs manage to get away with it!
> 
> 
> Women protect baby from dog attack Haverhill EagleTribune.com, North Andover, MA


People need to leash their dogs, especially the big breeds. Irresponsible owners are mostly to blame. GSDs are already ranked as the #1 biters too, so these types of incidents just makes it worse.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Rerun said:


> I think what's terrible is that when these types of things happen, breed lovers rally around their breed rather than rally around the fact that two dogs went after innocent people walking a baby down the street.


I agree. I can't say anything in defense of the breed or the dogs. Each situation is different. Both my brother and I have been bitten (torn skin) by different GSDs as kids (him in the butt, me in the face) and yet I choose to own GSDs. I am the first to admit GSDs can be dangerous when running at large like that.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

It is unfortunate about getting a bite record; however, in the SF dog mauling case of Diane Whipple those dogs had bitten her before. They also had bitten and/or acted aggressively toward other people living in the apartment building.
Not one person reported any incident until Diane Whipple had her throat torn out in the hallway in front of her own apartment by two leashed Presa Canarios. 
(Granted they were on harness and not prongs but still legally on leashes)

Suddenly everyone knew that these dogs had aggression issues. Why?
Is it a glorified "Snitches get Ditches" just on an upscale degree?

I'll still never figure that one out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not think anyone is saying they should not get a bite record. They bit the ladies. 

I was only saying whoever was taking care of the GSDs for their owner was not very responsible. 

I mean for owners to leave their dogs run loose at their own home is not good either, but to have the dogs away from home, in the care of someone who is not the owner, and just hanging out in an unfenced yard??? 

Now they have a bite history. Way to go. I do not know how much worse you can do at the task.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Some of the places back east sound much like the Santa Cruz mountains. People don't have fences and just let their dogs roam.
I just don't get it. 

It's definitely not responsible. Personally if my dog bit someone I'd be mortified. I would think having a bite record on my dog would be akin emotionally to being hit by a car or some other catastrophe.
I would never leave my dog in my yard when I'm not home. I would never leave my dog outside never to be part of the "family" either. It's beyond me.


There may be a possibility that someone left a gate open; but still it gets back to not having a secure gate and just leaving dogs outside. Ultimately, it's your dog it's your responsibility.
(coming from a state that has per capita a 1 attorney for every 7 people rate)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, the owners were not there. The dog was at some other woman's house who was taking care of them. They were not even home. And she is letting them run loose in front of her house??? I have to go and read it again. That is just too fantastic.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Read it again, yeah, she was keeping the dog at her home for a friend. 

With friends like her, who needs enemies. If you are tired of being a parent, you might as her to babysit. 

the good news is the ladies were not quoted saying, "it's not just shih Tsu's and Pit Bulls that are mean..."


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I admit to 'skimming' the article, but then saw a bright shiny object and got distracted by the bite mockery.

A bite is a bite; especially to a non dog owning person or especially to someone not familiar with a well socialized GSD. Loose dogs that bite are scary and dangerous. If were one dog, it could be any number of reasons; with two it's a whole different ball game. Competion, packing behavior, etc. 
*yep, even if it's the pyscho little chihuahuas that run loose in my neighborhood*

That would be even worse, If I can't take my dogs; then I stay home. I definitely would be anal about who cared for them.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> With friends like her, who needs enemies. If you are tired of being a parent, you might as her to babysit.
> 
> the good news is the ladies were not quoted saying, "it's not just shih Tsu's and Pit Bulls that are mean..."


Glad I wasn't drinking anything.
Hmmm....I bet she does daycare and collects state money.
"Here kids! Go out and play with the doggies"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am just surprised no one else is going off on her behavior. Maybe I am doing a good enough job on my own. LOL!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

We are pretty quick to defend our breed of choice.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

i'm not defending the dogs, i'm criticizing the journalism, or lack thereof. The dogs were wrong, the person watching the dogs was wrong, and I think the reporting was a bit exaggerated


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Why is this a breed issue? No dog biting incident should be about the breed. I could take a Pittbull, raise him right and have an angel, and take a Yorkie and abuse him and have an attack dog.

Blaming the entire breed for an isolated incident is asinine. Its like saying all black guys sell crack and all white people are rich or some sort of stereotypical BS like that.

I'm tired of non-dog owners thinking my dog is some vicious future attack dog because she is a GSD. I'm tired of having apartment search issues because my dog is deemed dangerous. Its BS...my dog was born 11 weeks ago and the only person shes bitten is me! (teething) when she becomes dangerous I'll let the world know. Why can't the world blame a dog, or an individual owner and not blame an entire group? We don't blame an entire community of people for a murder or an assault. So why do we do it with dogs.

Excuse the rant, but I've seen too much of this anti-dog/breed biased Bull since before I got Eva and Its irritating.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I never defended the dogs. I did not villify the victims, or make fun of their bites. But I am astounded at the irresponsibility of the person watching the dogs for a friend. 

Any time crap like this gets media time, it is hard on our breed. 

My BIL does not like GSDs. His one year old is over here a lot recently, which means a lot of contact with Cujo, who is embarrassingly oversized and about 86 pounds. 

A week ago, he was here and watching his little girl pounding on Cujo and trying to stick her fingers up his nose, and Cujo just letting her. But the white thing HIS parents has keeps going after her and humping her and is all around nasty. But I guarantee you that if he sees this thing, he is going to be all leery again about his little girl being left here with my parents.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Texas_Eva said:


> Why is this a breed issue? No dog biting incident should be about the breed. I could take a Pittbull, raise him right and have an angel, and take a Yorkie and abuse him and have an attack dog.
> 
> Blaming the entire breed for an isolated incident is asinine. Its like saying all black guys sell crack and all white people are rich or some sort of stereotypical BS like that.
> 
> ...


Why did you get a German Shepherd Dog? 

I ask because there are reasons, their looks, their size, their ability to deter crime, traits of guarding, protectiveness, intelligence, courage, loyalty, etc.

Other breeds have some of the traits GSDs have. 

But we pick this breed because of the combination of traits. 

One thing about the breed is they are large, formidable, and have been bred to protect/guard, which means they can more likely to bite than some other breeds. 

This means insurance companies will pick on us if people are irrepsonsible and let that happen.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> A week ago, he was here and watching his little girl pounding on Cujo and trying to stick her fingers up his nose, and Cujo just letting her. But the white thing HIS parents has keeps going after her and humping her and is all around nasty. But I guarantee you that if he sees this thing, he is going to be all leery again about his little girl being left here with my parents.


I asked my nephew (when Alice was younger) not to ride his skateboard up to the fence and told him why. So he did it again, my sister couldn't have cared less...said, "well, let him get bit...he'll learn" 
I was floored. 
"Do you know what a German Shepherd can do to a twelve year old arm?
Is losing a hand what kind of lesson you want your son to learn. Sorry, you may not give a **** about your kid; but I don't want my dog to have a bite record....Control your son!"

(note: Alice doesn't mind skateboards now)

I just don't get parents like that.
I also again wouldn't just leave my dog with just anyone. Friend or not.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

selzer said:


> Why did you get a German Shepherd Dog?
> 
> I ask because there are reasons, their looks, their size, their ability to deter crime, traits of guarding, protectiveness, intelligence, courage, loyalty, etc.
> 
> ...


I love the breed for everything it has, including its ability to leave hair on my couch and torture my cats. While I can understand the insurance companies issue it my issue is how there seems like some anti-dog thing going on with society now. Like people expect dogs to be complete angels from birth and need no training. Some people mistreat these animals, way too many are abused sadly, but I get blamed for it. It just holding a standard to a group of people (dog owners, certain breed owners) that because of incidences that are avoided by proper training we are all still punished as dog owners.

I'm not trying to start any argument, its just frustration at the thought of what next? Are they gonna tell me I cant have the dog I choose? I know in some cities they have breeder restrictions...completely idiotic... if you ask me.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Actually, it's the overbabied dog not the abused dog that usually becomes the pyschotic monster.

Just thrown' that out there...Remember those vicious shih-tzus in carts...Take your noses off they will!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Texas_Eva said:


> I'm not trying to start any argument, its just frustration at the thought of what next? Are they gonna tell me I cant have the dog I choose? I know in some cities they have breeder restrictions...completely idiotic... if you ask me.


Many of us (probably most of us) share or at least understand your frustration. All you can do is raise your dog to be a good example of the breed. You'd be surprised how easy it is to change someone's mind when they meet a well trained GSD. (And if that doesn't work just remind them how wonderful Rin Tin Tin was, lol)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Texas_Eva said:


> While I can understand the insurance companies issue it my issue is how there seems like some anti-dog thing going on with society now.


1. It's the lawyers 
2. It's how the media has changed. 
20 years ago you never heard of people retiring off a slip and fall so it never occurred to anyone to waste their time blaming others, instead they just had to watch where they were going. Insurance was reasonable before it became a limitless whizzing contest to see who could get the most for their own stupidity. 
Also, 20 years ago the media was quite different. It ran in 24 hour cycles so anything being put out had to be filtered by editors and only the most important things made it through. Now, they don't even run their spell checker before publishing a piece of garbage, just so they get the highest number of hits to their site because they were the first to create a headline. Most nonsense articles on the web are written by the public who aren't even journalists and their stories so heavily reek of bias that I only read to the end just to see how bad it actually is.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> 1. It's the lawyers
> 2. It's how the media has changed.
> 20 years ago you never heard of people retiring off a slip and fall so it never occurred to anyone to waste their time blaming others, instead they just had to watch where they were going. Insurance was reasonable before it became a limitless whizzing contest to see who could get the most for their own stupidity.
> Also, 20 years ago the media was quite different. It ran in 24 hour cycles so anything being put out had to be filtered by editors and only the most important things made it through. Now, they don't even run their spell checker before publishing a piece of garbage, just so they get the highest number of hits to
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Amen


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Many of us (probably most of us) share or at least understand your frustration. All you can do is raise your dog to be a good example of the breed. *You'd be surprised how easy it is to change someone's mind when they meet a well trained GSD*. (And if that doesn't work just remind them how wonderful Rin Tin Tin was, lol)


Yes, and no. Some people's mind might be changed. The rest of them eye the dog with MORE suspicion wondering when it will "turn."

Hypothetical Scenario:

Little Killer comes home from the local BYB at 4.5 weeks old and a box is put in the kitchen for him and and he is adorned with the name, Killer, because he is going to be a big powerful dog who will make people step back. 

Right now he cries all night, sleeps, poops, and bites while his people laugh at his little puppy growls. 

Four weeks later, the kids are afraid of his biting, because it hurts, and his owners are frustrated with his inablity to potty train himself, so they buy a plastic dog house and tie out. And Killer is moved to the back yard where he will be happier.

When Killer barks at people walking dogs, bicycles, children with sticks, and kids on skateboards, his owner laughs and praises the dog because it shows what a good watch dog he is becoming. 

At the family party they hear snarling and barking and come to see, and two of the young boys are poking a stick into the dog as the dog tries to grab at the stick. They laugh and go about their business as nothing is wrong. 

Later a little girl runs by and the ten month old pup grabs her leg, it is a painful bite and she is crying. The dog is completely roused, there is some yelling and people go home. An excuse is made for the dog.

Time passes.

Next year, the boys stand at a distance and make faces at the dog, and get him riled up. But no one comes close to him. 

Time passes. 

He breaks his chain and goes after a neighbor's dog and does serious damage to the dog. There is much confusion, both dogs were loose, and Killer's owners insist the neighbor's dog came into their yard, so their dog should have gone after the trespassing dog. Killer is exonerated and his chain is fixed. 

Killer tolerates no one walking or rolling down HIS street. 

Killer breaks loose and knocks down a kid on a skateboard biting him several times and requiring emergency services and hospitalization. 

Killer's owners are stricken. They are shocked. They stare right at the news people and say that he has never been aggressive before. This is totally out of the blue. They cannot believe this happened. He has always been great with the kids. 

Dog haters start blogging to say how these dogs just turn -- out of the blue attack! They are not trust worthy. People call their local officials and tell them that these dogs are not safe. They should not let them be in the town or village or county or state. 

Killer sits in a cell at the pound awaiting his ten days of quarantine before being euthanized. 

Killer is a GSD. 

Killer is a Doberman.

Killer is a Pit Bull.

Killer is a Rottweiler.

Killer is a mix.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

*applauds* Thank you Seltzer...that was an awesome post.


----------

